# can i use sand from the beach as substrate?



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

instead of paying 50 bucks for 50 lbs of gravel, i was wondering if i could just smuggle some from the beach. will it be safe? any benefits or drawbacks?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I wouldn't - never know whats gunna be in it.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I'd think it's a bad idea, never know whatelse is in it

go buy sand at home depot/lowes/whatever in the big bags, it will take more rinsing, but a lot cheaper than from a lfs


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

yes home depot. beach sand will have other things in it like ash.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

beach sand from home depot would cost you like 2.50 for a 50 lb bag!

Just rinse it for a while....also don't use play sand as it is very thick....unless thats what you want.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah just got to home depot. I saved $125 getting rock there for my new tank instead of spending $20 a bag at my lfs.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

This is what you want to buy if you go to home depot.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

thank you, i appreciate the help greatly!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

anyone know where i can get some of this sand in southern california. i checked at a couple home depots around me and a lowes, but no luck.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

be careful to let your sand settle before you run a filter, you dont want to get sand in the impeller


----------

